# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  أثر الصورية في بطلان العقد في القانون العراقي

## أم خطاب

أثر الصورية في بطلان العقد
القاضي/ سالم روضان الموسوي


الصورية مفهوم يستدل عليه من الأحكام القانونية النافذة حيث لم ترد عبارة الصورية في القانون بوصفها المجرد كما ان بعض الباحثين قدموا لها تعريفاً فقهيا كما ورد في معجم لغة الفقهاء- محمد قلعجي ص 278 (من صور الشئ : أبرز له صورة - أي شكلا - والصوري : نسبة إلى الصورة . إظهار تصرف قصدا وإبطان غيره ، مع إرادة ذلك المبطن وهي على نوعين صورية مطلقة : وهي صورية تتضمن افتعالا كاملا لتصرف . لا وجود له في الحقيقة الصورية النسبية بالتستر : وهي إخفاء تصرف في صورة تصرف آخر ، كإخفاء هبة في صورة بيع( . كما ان فقهاء المسلمين بينوا بان نظرية الصورية في الشريعة الإسلامية تدور حول مسائل التلجئة والهزل والحيل الشرعية . ولكن الفقه الإسلامي لم يضع نظرية جامعة مانعة للصورية وإنما تعامل معها في نصوص واجتهادات متناثرة في جهات مختلفة ، وتتمحور جميعها حول الضمان العام للدائنين . والملاحظ ان يعض المفردات غير متداولة ومنها الهزل وتعني في اللغة اللعب ، وفي الاصطلاح الفقهي ، أن يراد بالشيء ما لم يوضع له ، ولا ما صح له اللفظ استعارة ، والهازل يتكلم بصيغة العقد باختياره ورضاه ، ولكن لا يختار ثبوت الحكم ولا يرضاه ، والاختيار هو القصد إلى الشيء وإرادته ، والرضا هو إيثاره واستحسانه، كما ان الهزل يدل على أن يراد بالكلام غير ما وضع له . والهازل لا يكون مختارا للحكم ولا راضيا به ، أما التلجئة فهو الاضطرار واللجوء إلى إنشاء عقد ظاهر يراد به أمر غير معلن ويسمى العقد اذا كان بيعا ببيع التلجئة والذي بموجبه أن يتواضع المتعاقدان ، في السر ، لأمر أو سبب معين ألجأنهما إليه ، على أن يظهرا البيع ولا يوجد بينهم بيع حقيقي ، وإنما هو رياء وسمعة ، نحو أن يخاف الرجال من جور السلطان وظلمه ، وفي قواعد الأحكام للعلامة الحلي ج 2 ص 15 ( ان بيع التلجئة باطل ، وهو : المواطأة على الاعتراف بالبيع من غير بيع خوفا من ظالم . وأركانه ثلاثة : الصيغة ، والمتعاقدان ، والعوضان . وفي تذكرة الفقهاء لذات الفقيه ج 1 ص462 
معنى بيع التلجئة وهو أن يخاف الرجل من أن يأخذ الظالم ملكه فيواطئ رجلا على إظهار شرائه منه ولا يريد بيعا حقيقيا ويعد باطل إلا ان فقهاء آخرين ومنهم أبو حنيفة والشافعي يرون بصحة بيع التلجئه لأنه تم بأركانه وشروطه خاليا عن مقارنة مفسد فصح كما لو اتفقا على شرط فاسد ثم عقدا بغير شرط هذا لدى فقها المسلمين ، أما فقهاء القانون المدني المعاصرين من يعتقد بان توفر الصورية في التصرف القانوني قد يبطل هذا التصرف ومنها العقود سواء الرضائية أو الشكلية ،حيث أن الصورية تعتمد على وجود عقدين أحدهم ظاهر والآخر مستتر، حيث ان الفقه القانوني يبين نوعين من الصورية وهما الصورية المطلقة والتي نقصد بها المفهوم الذي يقوم على مجرد خلق مظهر خادع بإنشاء عقد ظاهر ليس له وجود في حقيقة الأمر على الواقع ، والمفهوم الآخر هو الصورية النسبية أو الجزئية الذي يقوم على وجود عقدين ، أحدهم ظاهر غير حقيقي ، وآخر مستتر حقيقي ( عقد الضد ) والعقدان ينصبان على ذات الموضوع إلا أن العقد الباطن يتناول العقد الظاهر بالتعديل سواء لجهة الشروط أو الوصف أو الشخص أو أي عنصر من عناصره ، ويجب أن يكون هذا التعديل ممكنا في القانون ، و إلا لأصبح العقد الظاهر هو الساري والملزم ، إلا ان هذا الاعتقاد واقع الحال لم يكن له محل في التصرف القانوني من ان نعدها من أسباب بطلان العقد ، حيث أن العقد هو كيان مستقل لذاته ،.وقد عرفته المادة (73) من القانون المدني العراقي رقم (40) لسنة (1941) بما يلي (العقد هو ارتباط الإيجاب الصادر من أحد العاقدين بقبول الآخر على وجه يثبت أثره في المعقود عليه ) فهذه الشروط والأركان متى ما توفرت في نشاط أو تصرف يقوم به الفرد يكون عقداً. لذلك فان هذين العقدين الذين يكونان فعل الصورية فإنهم ليس بعقدين ما لم يتوفر كل واحد منهم على الشروط والأركان التي أشارت إليها المادة (73) مدني ، وكل عقد مستقل بذاته عن العقد الآخر ، كما إن المادة (133) مدني عرفت العقد الصحيح بما يلي :ـ العقد الصحيح هو العقد المشروع ذاتاً ووصفاً بان يكون صادراً من أهله مضافاً إلى محل قابل لحكمه وله سبب مشروع وأوصافه صحيحة سالمة من الخلل . ومن خلال هذه المادة نرى إن كل تصرف صادر من أي شخص ذو أهلية أداء أو وجوب تمكنه من ممارسة نشاطه على وفق أحكام القانون مع توفر البيانات والأوصاف الأخرى سواء كانت أركان أو شروط ، يكون عقداً صحيحاً ، يرتب أثره في المعقود عليه ويلزم الطرفين في تنفيذ ما التزموا بأدائه بموجب ذلك العقد . كما ان القانون العراقي اعتبر العقد الباطل هو العقد الذي لا يصح أصلا باعتبار ذاته أو وصفاً باعتبار بعض أوصافه الخارجية وذلك على وفق أحكام البند(1) من المادة 137 مدني عراقي.ومن هذا الطرح نرى أن الصورية تعتمد على وجود عقدين أحدهم ظاهر معلن للغير و آخر مستتر بين الطرفين . فهذين العقدين كلاهما لا يكونا عقداً ما لم تتوفر فيهم الشروط والأركان التي أشرنا إليها في أعلاه ، وأحيانا تكون الصورية محل دفع عندما يوجد عقدين بين ذات الطرفين بمعنى أن لا يستلزم وجود الصورية وجود طرف أجنبي عن احد العقدين وإنما من الممكن وجود الصورية حتى بين شخصين يكونا طرفي عقدين ، والطعن او الدفع بالصورية احيانا لا يعتد به إذا كان يوجد ما يمنع هذا الدفع ومنها المادة المادة 149 
لا يجوز الطعن بالصورية في التصرفات الواقعة على العقار بعد تسجيلها في دائرة التسجيل العقاري ، وفي تطبيقات القضاء العراقي قرار محكمة استئناف بغداد المرقم 14 في 22/11/1979 الذي ورد فيه ( لدى عطف النظر على موضوعه وجد أن (المدعي) المميز عليه قد استند في دعواه إلى العقد الابتدائي المؤرخ في 12-5-1971 المعقود بين الطرفين بخصوص بيع المدعى عليه (المميز) إلى المدعي المميز عليه الدار المرقمة 14/142 بموجب الشروط الواردة فيه وطلب الحكم بتملكه الدار موضوعها استنادا إلى قرار مجلس قيادة الثورة (المنحل) رقم 1198 وتاريخ 2-11-1977 ورد المميز الدعوى بأنه لم يبع الدار موضوع الدعوى وإنما رهنها لدى المميز عليه بموجب عقد رهن سجل لدى دائرة التسجيل العقاري وقد تأيد تسجيل هذا العقد لدى الدائرة المختصة حسب الأصول ووفق الشكل الذي عينه القانون إلا أن المحكمة اعتبرت عقد البيع الابتدائي هو العقد الحقيقي و عقد الرهن هو العقد الصوري و كلفت المميز بإثبات صورية عقد البيع على النحو الوارد في محضر الجلسة المؤرخة 17-10-1979 دون أن تلاحظ نص المادة 149 مدني التي نصت على انه لا يجوز الطعن بالصورية في التصرفات الواقعة على العقار بعد تسجيلها في دائرة الطابو فيكون عقد الرهن هو الأصل و الذي يقرره القانون وبالتالي يكون على المدعي إثبات جدية عقد البيع وانه هو العقد الذي انصرفت إليه نية المتعاقدين دون عقد الرهن و حيث أن المحكمة سارت في الدعوى خلافا لما تقدم مما أخل بصحة حكمها المميز فقرر استنادا لنص الفقرة (1) من المادة 203 مرافعات نقضه و إعادة أوراق الدعوى إلى محكمتها للسير فيها على النحو المتقدم على أن يبقى رسم التمييز للنتيجة و صدر القرار بالاتفاق في 27-1-1980 ) ، وفي هذا القرار لم يحكم ببطلان العقد المطعون فيه بالصورية وإنما منع سماع الدفع بالصورية في عقد الرهن الذي استوفى شكليته القانونية بتوثيقه وتسجيله لدى دائرة التسجيل العقاري ( الشهر العقاري) حيث إن التصرفات التي ترد على العقارات لا تنعقد ما لم تسجل في تلك الدائرة في حالة بيع العقار على وفق أحكام المادة 508 من القانون المدني التي تنص على إن (بيع العقار لا ينعقد إلا إذا سجل في الدائرة المختصة واستوفى الشكل الذي نص عليه القانون) وكذلك بالنسبة للرهن التأميني على وفق أحكام المادة 1286 من القانون المدني التي ورد فيها (لا ينعقد الرهن التأميني إلا بتسجيله في دائرة التسجيل العقاري ) ونستدل بذلك على إن الصورية لم تكن سبب في جعل العقد باطل ، ومن تطبيقات هذه النظرية نجد دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف فهذه الدعوى التي أشارت إليها أحكام المادة (263) مدني عراقي التي منحت كل دائن أصبح دينه مستحق الأداء وصدر من مدينه تصرفاً ضاراً به ، أن يطلب عدم نفاذ هذا التصرف في حقه إذا كان هذا التصرف قد انقص من حقوق المدين أو زاد في التزاماته وترتب عليه الإعسار أو إفقار الذمة المالية للمدين ، فهذه الدعوى لم تبطل التصرف الذي أجراه المدين مع الغير بعقد صوري بل أوقفت تأثيره على الطرفين وعدم إمكانية لحوق ذلك الأثر بحقوق الدائن الذي هو أجنبي عن ذلك العقد الصوري . ,وفي قرار محكمة التمييز المرقم 12/هيئة عامة/72 أشار إلى ( أن دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف لا تؤدي إلى بطلان قيد الطابو ويكتفي بتأشير الحكم في دائرة التسجيل العقاري بعدم نفاذ التصرف بحق المدعي فقط ويبقى عقد البيع قائما بين طرفيه منتجا لأثاره بحقهم ولهم عند وفاء الدين للمدعي إسقاط حقه في التمسك بعدم نفاذ التصرف ) وفي ذلك تفصيلات كثيرة تتعلق بلحوق علم الطرف الآخر في العقد الصوري وان يكون التصرف منطوي على الغش وغيرها من الأحكام التي حددها القانون ، ونعود إلى أن العقد الصوري يبقى صحيحاً ونافذاً بين طرفيه وان كان لا يرتب أثره بحق الغير . وهذا ما يؤكد على عدم اعتبار الصورية سبب من أسباب البطلان ، إلا ان البعض قد يظن بان العقد الصوري يكون بمثابة العقد الفاسد ، ولابد من التوضيح بان العقد الفاسد هو عقد يختلف عن العقد الباطل من حيث الآثار القانونية التي يرتبها ، حيث ان الفساد يكون في شق من العقد ويكون هذا الشق باطلاً فيسري البطلان عليه حصراً ، والباقي يبقى على صحته باعتباره عقداً صحيحاً وهذا ما أشارت إليه المادة )139) مدني عراقي على أن لا يكون هذا الشق ركناً في العقد أو كان لا يتم هذا العقد بغير هذا الشق الباطل فنكون أمام عقد باطل ، وقد تنصرف نية الطرفين إلى إحداث عقد وكان هذا العقد باطلاً لامر يتعلق بالسبب أو المحل أو الأهلية أو بإرادة الطرفين ، إلا انه توفرت فيه أركان عقد آخر فيكون العقد صحيحاً على اعتباره العقد الجديد الذي توفرت فيه تلك الأركان وهذه إحدى تطبيقات نظرية (تحول العقد) التي تماثل القاعدة الفقهية القانونية (العبرة بالمقاصد والمعاني لا بالألفاظ والمباني) ، حيث جعلها المشرع العراقي مادة من مواد القانون المدني العراقي فآخذت طابع الإلزام عند تفسير العقد على وفق أحكام الفقرة (1) من المادة (155) مدني عراقي ومما تقدم نرى ان الصورية مفهوم لا يرتب اثر البطلان على التصرفات القانونية ومنها العقود تجاه الأجنبي عن العقد وإنما يكون ملزم لطرفيه حصرا . إلا ان تطور الحياة ودخول تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة ألقى بظلاله على زيادة فرص تحقق ونشوء عقود صورية الهدف منها إخفاء أمر لغرض تمريره على الآخرين سواء كانت سلطة حكومية أو أشخاص طبيعيين مما يحتم الالتفات إلى ذلك الموضوع وإعادة صياغة التشريعات النافذة بما ينسجم وتلك التطورات مع ملاحظة ان القانون المدني العراقي الذي يمثل العمود الفقري لكل التشريعات المتعلقة بالمعاملات بين الأطراف المعنوية أو الطبيعية كان قد صدر قي عام 1951 حيث مضى عليه أكثر من نصف قرن . 

تم نقل الموضوع للفائدة العامة ............... أم خطـــــasـاب

----------

